# Can't Browse but can Download!!!! Why????????????????



## ShekharPalash (Aug 13, 2004)

Last night... 
When I tried to browse the net, none of my browsers worked (I use IE6 SP1, Firefoz .93 and Opera 7.5x) and have a Windows ICF.
My system is fully updated and there's nothing availabe at WindowsUpdate to update my system... AV IS NAV 2004....
But I was able to download fles thru DAP 7.2.... I checked all IE/Mozilla/Opera Privacy related stuffs and set them to default... I even disabled Windows ICF... but nothing worked for me... finally I decided to give up and shut down my PC and go to sleep!!!!
I wokeup early in morning, it was damn early 3AM!!! 
I restored my system to 08 Aug 'coz there was a restore point for tht date... It was running fine there... but when I undo and came back to current time again none of my browser worked.... 

Why????????????????????????????

later I solved this problem, I run AceUtilities and cleaned everything possible throught it... then when I restared my PC and logged back to net, everything's fine.... huhhhh....

But still got tht big why???????????????????????????????? it happened... 

Anyone knows?????

Was this any mad gone IFC/any worm/any spyware/any BHO/any registry related stuff/any thing else???????


----------



## revolver (Aug 13, 2004)

*dreaming??*

must hav been a nightmare..nothing else
thats what i think!!


----------



## NikhilVerma (Aug 13, 2004)

Well according to me i.. It was a problem related to your ISP and it's a coincidence that when you cleaned everything it began working..

Has happened to me once..


----------



## hitesh_hg (Aug 13, 2004)

maybe your java got corrupted or something..

same thing happened to me a few days ago...

i was able to surf the net but wasnt able to login anywhere...

reinstalled j2re and everything was fine


----------



## walking-techie (Aug 14, 2004)

isp problem


----------



## ShekharPalash (Aug 14, 2004)

thnx u all.... it was related to JRE.... I reinstalled... now everything's fine


----------

